# دردشة الموقع



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2005)

ايش رأيكم باضافة غرفة دردشة في الموقع؟؟

انا ممكن اضيفها حيت تكون جزء من الموقع, اي في الاعلى او في اسفل المنتديات, او يمكن اضافتها في صفحة لحالها,,, فما رايكم بالموضوع؟؟


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> ايش رأيكم باضافة غرفة دردشة في الموقع؟؟
> 
> انا ممكن اضيفها حيت تكون جزء من الموقع, اي في الاعلى او في اسفل المنتديات, او يمكن اضافتها في صفحة لحالها,,, فما رايكم بالموضوع؟؟



فكرة جميلة بس لو كانت في صفحة لحالها يبقي افضل كتير 

وياريت يتعين عليها مراقبين با استمرار يعني دايما يكون حد موجود فيها علشان كده ياريت يبقي اكتر من واحد مسئول عنها لاني اتوقع بعض التجوازت بها 

الرب يبارك عملك الدائم يا دودي 

ومنتظر موقع الكمبيوتر هيبقي عامل جذب جميل


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2005)

مشرفين المنتدى حيكونون تلقائيا مشرفين على الدردشة,, و يمكن ان نمع الاعضاء الجدد من الدخول الى ان يبلغوا عدد معين من المشاركات, حتى نتأكد اذا كانوا سيسيئون ام لا


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> مشرفين المنتدى حيكونون تلقائيا مشرفين على الدردشة,, و يمكن ان نمع الاعضاء الجدد من الدخول الى ان يبلغوا عدد معين من المشاركات, حتى نتأكد اذا كانوا سيسيئون ام لا



هذا عين الصواب يا اخي الكريم 

وسيكون حافذ ايضا علي المشاركة الفعالة للاعضاء


----------



## استفانوس (20 أكتوبر 2005)

اشكرك
 والرب 
يزيد من عزيمتك في تطوير هذا المنتدى
وان عملك وجهدك ان دل على شئ
هو محبتك لمن اعتق روحك وجسدك ونفسك من عبودية ابليس
الرب
 يكلل عملك بنجاح
الى الامام يااخي الحبيب
وسلام المسيح معك


----------



## ميرنا (21 أكتوبر 2005)

فكره حلو يا روك وكمان حكايه الاعضاء الجدد كمان قكره مش وحشه



ربنا يباركك


----------



## Strident (16 فبراير 2013)

هو صحيح انا سجلت بعد الكﻻم ده ب4 سنين مثلاً....وصحيح احنا النهاردة كده بقاله 8 سنين...

لكن ايه المانع من عودته؟

ما هو ببساطة كانها مشاركات...فاي اساءة او خطر موجود برضو في المواضيع عادي يعني


----------



## thebreak-up (16 فبراير 2013)

*وانا مع الفكرة كمان. حاتكون اضافة جميلة جدا. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

*متابع للنتيجه 
رغم اني اشُك*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 فبراير 2013)

الحلم موجود لكي نحلم به 
وهو ليس كالواقع
الواقع موجود لنعيش به
 وهو ليس كالحلم
واذا طرحنا هذا من ذاك فالنتيجه 
صفر
​


----------



## Vanishing_Son (18 فبراير 2013)

انا كنت بفكر فى كدا من فترة كبيرة حتى كنت هاعمل شات وابعته لروك بس فعلا خايف من التعديات اللى ممكن تحصل


----------



## Strident (18 فبراير 2013)

تعمل تشات وتبعته له تشات يعني ايه؟

- ﻻ خايف من التعديات دي بصراحة في رأيي زي اللي خايف ينزل الشارع يشوف حياته عشان خايف عربية تخبطه....
او خايف يتنفس عشان الهوا ممكن يبقى فيه ميكروبات ويجيله برد....
او خايف يركب طيارة ومابيسافرش طول عمره...


----------



## grges monir (18 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *متابع للنتيجه
> رغم اني اشُك*​


انا اشك زيك 
وانت عارف لية بقى ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> انا اشك زيك
> وانت عارف لية بقى ههههه


*لا مش عارف 
انا بشك بس هههههههههه
*​


----------



## Strident (18 فبراير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> انا اشك زيك
> وانت عارف لية بقى ههههه



طب ليه؟:thnk0001:


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2013)

انا ايضاً اشك


----------



## Strident (19 فبراير 2013)

ايوة طب اللي بيشك بيشك ليه برضو ما فهمتش؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ايوة طب اللي بيشك بيشك ليه برضو ما فهمتش؟



ربك حليم ستار يا برنس


----------



## Vanishing_Son (19 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> تعمل تشات وتبعته له تشات يعني ايه؟


انا بصمم مواقع وبرامج للشركة عندى فا ممكن اعمل شات فلاش واركبه على صب دومين واخليه للمنتدى دا قصدى
والخوف مش خوف نزول الشارع لكن خوف ان الناس متلاقيش فيه اللى عايزاه ويبقى زى قلته مع الوقت


----------



## Strident (19 فبراير 2013)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> انا بصمم مواقع وبرامج للشركة عندى فا ممكن اعمل شات فلاش واركبه على صب دومين واخليه للمنتدى دا قصدى
> والخوف مش خوف نزول الشارع لكن خوف ان الناس متلاقيش فيه اللى عايزاه ويبقى زى قلته مع الوقت



خوف من انه يفشل يعني؟

طب ما اي حاجة في الدنيا لو افترضنا فشلها من قبل ما نعملها عمرنا ما هنعملها


----------



## Vanishing_Son (19 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> خوف من انه يفشل يعني؟
> 
> طب ما اي حاجة في الدنيا لو افترضنا فشلها من قبل ما نعملها عمرنا ما هنعملها



يا انكلى انا مش محبط اوى كدا
وفعلا نفسى يكون فى شات لانه اسرع فى التفاعل والتعامل مع الناس


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2013)

لا بلاش يا عم مش طالبه وجع قلب


----------



## GoGo No Way (14 يونيو 2013)

ايوة يعنى حاجة من 2005 !! هههههههههههههه ,,, 

يعنى هتتعمل ولالا ... 

عموما اويد الفكرة 

و 

UP uP Up UP


----------

